# [HOW-TO] Clonage de système actif avec Mondo-rescue

## expl0rer

  EN STAND BYE, APPLI BROKEN [b]

Introduction :

	Le but de ce How-to est de permettre les sauvegardes des serveurs Linux et en particulier gentoo ainsi que leurs données à l'aide de l'utilitaire Mondo-Mindi puis d'enregistrer celles-ci sur un cdrom bootable afin de permettre des restaurations rapides. L'avantage est que ce clonage se fait système actif, ce qui fait qu'il n'ya pas d'interruption de service durant la procédure. Dans un second temps je décrierai comme faire une restauration rapide.

Instalation :

[edit]Une dépendance necessaire est mindi, mais son ebuild en version 1.11 ne fonctionne pas, il faut installer la 1.04[/edit]

        sous root, exécuter la commande 

```
emerge mondo-rescue
```

        attention car il existe une application mondo qui n'a rien a voir avec mondo-rescue.

  app-backup/mondo-rescue

      Latest version available: 2.04

      Latest version installed: 2.04

      Size of downloaded files: 2,123 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mondorescue.org/

      Description: A program which a Linux user can utilize to create a rescue/restore CD/tape.

      License:     GPL-2

Description :

       Afin d'effectuer la sauvegarde des systèmes on va sauvegarder tout sauf ce qui est inutile ou pour l'instant ce qui est trop volumineux. Le programme de sauvegarde Mondo-mindi va créer un fichier image du système à linstant ou on lexécute. Il faudra donc recommencer cette procédure lors de tout changement de configuration des serveurs.

Procédure :

       Créer un repertoire comme par exemple /var/sauvegarde (il 

doit y avoir assez de place pour acceuillir la sauvegarde dont la taille dependra du système), pensez à vider le repertoire entre deux sauvegardes  :Wink: 

        On lance ensuite la commande de sauvegarde avec les options suivantes :

		-s 700m pour spécifier que l'on utilisera des cd de 700 Mo, il y a fractionnement automatique, je n'ai encore jamais testé avec le format dvd.

		-d /var/sauvegarde pour indiquer que les fichiers seront placés dans le répertoire /var/sauvegarde que l'on a défini précédemment.

		-E "/var/sauvegarde /tmp ............." pour indiquer que l'on exclu cesrépertoire de la sauvegarde (à vous de renseigner)

		-k /boot/kernel-2.6.x-y  indique qu'il faut utiliser le noyau cité pour créer le secteur de boot du cdrom (regarder dans le répertoire /boot pour choisir le bon noyau, ne pas oublier de le monter pour ceux qui le demonte automatiquement)

		-9 indique que l'on veut utiliser la compression maximale.

		-Oig pour dire que l on fait une sauvegarde (option O) sous forme dimages ISO (option i) en utilisant linterface graphique (option g)

                -N pour ne faire un backup que des disques locaux, par des montages réseaux

                -S "/tmp" Spécifie le repertoire ou sont construite les images iso avant leur enregistrement

                -T "/tmp"  Spécifie le répertoire temporaire pour tous les autres fichiers temporaires

ce qui donne comme commande (assez longue certe) :

```
mondoarchive OigF9 -s 700m -d /var/sauvegarde -E "/var/sauvegarde /tmp /usr/portage/distfile /var/tmp" -S /tmp -T /tmp -k /boot/kernel-2.6.x-y
```

Il ne reste plus qu'a graver l'image Iso.

J'avoue que la taille de 700Mo parait réduite, mais je ne l'utilise que pour des serveurs de production dont le système est réduit au plus strict minimum nécessaire à sa mission, donc ca me suffit amplement.

Par contre il existe une option pour graver directement sur un graveur dvd sans passer par les images iso, c'est la prochaine chose que je vais tester, je posterai la suite, la commande serai : 

```
mondoarchive -gOrF9 -d /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -s 4200m -E "/var/sauvegarde /tmp /usr/portage/distfile /var/tmp" -S /tmp -T /tmp -k /boot/kernel-2.6.x-y
```

je test ce soir et je vous dit ca.

Restauration : 

Mettre le cd dans le lecteur et vérifier que le serveur peut démarrer sur le cd.

Une fois le serveur démarré, un prompt de boot apparaît.

Taper : nuke noresize (attention le clavier est en qwerty, donc le z se trouve a la place du w de notre clavier)

l'option nuke permet d'ecraser le système avec la sauvegarde et le noresize permet de garder la même taille de partitionnement sur le disque, il est possible de cahnegr ce partitionnement en mode intéractif, sans entrer de parametre au démarrage.

Le programme de restauration lance la procédure et il ny a plus dintervention avant la fin, ce qui dure une dizaine de minutes.

Répondre aux questionx finales et au prompt #, taper la commande :

```
reboot
```

Le système redémarre, il faut retirer le cd, et le laisser démarré, le système est de nouveau opérationnel, il reste peut etre des données sur bandes a restaurer.

Je vais refaire des test sur certains parametres qui sont apparus depuis ma derniere utilisation et je complèterai ce how-to. S'il peut se montrer un peu lent pour sauvegarder une station de travail, il est parfait pour des serveur dédiés a une tache que l'on veut pouvoir restaurer rapidement suite a un incident disque ....

Si des fois les explications on un peu l'air faite pour les neuneus (clavier qwerty, retirer le cd ...), c'est parce que j'avais le droit au test du couillon pour corriger mes fiches, et celui qui s'en chargeait en était un sacré de couillon  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Merci bien pour ce [HOWTO].

J'ai juste une question: si j'ai bien compris, ce système restaure tes partitions à l'identique (option noresize); comment ça se comporte vis-a-vis d'un RAID soft ? Ca refait tes partitions sur les disques séparés sans problème ?

+

----------

## expl0rer

oui, il suffit que ce soit dans ton kernel (et ca on en est sur), je l'utlisais sur du raid 0 logiciel sans soucis, mais je vais compléter car certaines choses ont changé, comme l ajout d'un mode interactif qui permet de restaurer juste un repertoire ou l'on veut.

----------

